# Reconnecting with Old Friends after not talking/avoiding them for almost 8 years?



## fallingdownonmyface (Dec 3, 2006)

ANyone had any success doing this?


----------



## NO FRIEND (Apr 9, 2015)

I failed. I tried talking to them. At first they talked to me like a real friend. But they knew me that i had no friend now as the way i talk to them. Now they also dont care about me.


----------



## chessman6500 (Sep 5, 2013)

Sadly no.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

I've reconnected with an old friend before but then it became apparent why we drifted apart. People in your past are usually there for a reason.


----------



## Jammer25 (Feb 22, 2014)

A few years ago I went to a small 10-year reunion of my class from grade school. At the time, I was still in grad school so I had somewhat of an excuse for not having life figured out. It was nice talking to old friends, but back in grade school I pretty much had zero SA. High school changed me for the worse, and when I met them I knew we weren't compatible to reconnect and start new friendships.

But now? I'd probably lie my *** off if I went to another reunion. But hell, everyone probably lies to an extent anyway at those things.


----------



## jakester13 (Mar 2, 2015)

I want to say yes with one friend, but that person reconnected with me and we are still friends. But when I have tried myself, not much luck. I tried with a couple of friends I had grown up with, but it just was never was the same. We got together to hang out once and we would say okay lets hang out again soon and nothing really happened.

I feel everything just changes and it is not what it was. IMO you are not the same person you were when you met them, so its like a new friendship. Definitely worth trying though, you never know.


----------



## MrEMouse (Jun 12, 2011)

I have reconnected in a way with several friends that have been estranged for 20 years or more. We live all over the country so can't really get together often, but Facebook has helped keep in touch.


----------



## buddyboy (Feb 11, 2015)

Not really but at least social media helped me reconnect with old friends but yeah we lose some we win some and that's life


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I have around one high school person on facebook, but even then I rarely speak to that person. I hate everyone I used to go to school and college with.


----------



## Shy Girl14 (Apr 12, 2015)

No 1 of them ignored my message and the other rejected my follow request on Instagram but her 2 brothers and her mom accepted me on Facebook saying how they they were just talking about us and asked me how the family was.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Never tried and I doubt any would remember me. I sometimes see old friends in public and they never acknowledge me ha.


----------



## Commo (Oct 9, 2013)

Nope, they're all dead to me


----------

